# erreur système. erreur adresse soucis extention



## risete (10 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,


Je viens de récupérer un MAC OS FU1 - 8.5.1, 
processeur PowerPC G3,
vitesse : 266 Mhz,
remarque : aucun disque de démarrage n'a été selectionné

Affichage de la fenêtre Mac OS démarrage en cours...
Une seconde fenêtre affiche une bombe et le message : Désolé, une erreur système est survenue.

puis

erreur d'adresse
Pour désactiver temporairement les extensions,
redémarrer en appuyant sur la touche "Majuscule"


en redémarrant de avec la touche "Majuscule" appuyée j'ai un écran avec la pomme, fichier .....heure et finder

En double cliquant sur l'icone disque dur je vois une liste de dossiers et de fichiers

j'ai des dossier vide :
Extensions (désactivées)
Extensions (inactives)
Ouverture à l'ext. (désactivées)
Ouverture au dem.. (désactivées)

2 dossiers tableau de bord un avec des fichiers un autre   (désactivées) et vide

Je ne sais pas la signification de l'erreur adresse IP ou mémoire 

redémarrer avectouche s enfoncée sans effet
Pas d'icone CD Rom

Merci d'avance
Cordialement
Richard


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Janvier 2009)

Mac OS 8.6 -> Plutôt déplacer le sujet dans "Classic Mac"

Sinon vides le dossier extension et mets les toutes dans extension inactive puis redémarre


----------

